# Περιστέρια > Διατροφή >  Πρέπει να ταΐσω άμεσα μια δεκαοκτούρα

## Windsa

Πρέπει να ταΐσω άμεσα μια δεκαοκτούρα (οχι μωρό). Μονη της δεν τρώει. Είναι πολυ αδύναμη, ώμος δεν είναι χτυπημένη. 
Τη βρήκα στο πάρκο όταν γύρναγα από τη δουλειά. Δεν έχει δύναμη να πετάξει, όμως προσπατισε...στη συνεχεια περπατώντας... Το φτέρωμα πολύ καθαρό, λείο και απαλό. Δεν φαίνεται χτυπημένη ούτε έχει καμια πληγή. Είναι σκέτο κόκκαλο και κάνει κακά με νεράκι και λίγο άσπρο, αυτό σημαίνει που δεν έχει τροφή στο στομάχι. Δοκίμασε να φάει λίγο σποράκια (Prestige Premium) μετά σταμάτησε. Τα ματια της είναι ζωντανά... μονο γιαυτο τη πήρα... πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει ελπίδα. Την έχω στο μπαλκόνι τώρα (Κλειστό μπαλκονι).  Τουλάχιστον δεν θα της φάνε οι γάτες ή κανένα πουλί.

Την έχω βάλει Pulmosan σαν αντιπαρασιτικό (ότι θα πιάσει - έπιασε).
Αντιβιοτικά στη τροφή (Όμως δεν τρώει).
Βιταμίνες στο νέο.

Ερώτηση: Τι μπορώ να τη δώσω (να βάλλω στη σύριγγα) σαν μαλακή τροφή???
Έχω φρουτόκρεμα για μωρά, πάει? Να βράσω ρύζι? Άλλες ιδέες?

----------


## Windsa

Μπορείτε να κλείσετε το θέμα. 
Το δεκαοκτουράκι πέθανε επόμενο πρωί.

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Πωλινα δωσε της λιγο ζαχαρονερο και για τροφη αν δεν τρωει απο μονη της μπορεις να της δωσεις με το ζορι τροφη για νεοσσους με συριγγα.
Επειδη θα το εχεις σκεφτει ηδη για καποια οργανωση περιθαλψης αγριων ζωων, να σου πω πως η ΑΝΙΜΑ που τους πηγα την περασμενη εβδομαδα εναν χτυπημενο μαυροσκουφη, ειχαν και μωρα δεκαοχτουρακια.
Μπορεις δηλαδη να την πας παρα το οτι ανηκει σε ενα πιο "κοινο" ειδος απο τα υπολοιπα εκει.
Αυτοι θα την προσεξουν ακριβως το ιδιο με τα υπολοιπα.

ΥΓ. Τωρα ειδα πως ειναι 5 μερες το μυνημα.. Τι εγινε τελικα με το πουλακι?

----------


## fadom1

και εγώ άργησα να δω το μνμ και ακόμη περισσότερο να αποφασίσω να απαντήσω.. μιας και είναι αργά για να βοηθήσω εσένα θα ήθελα να γράψω τη δική μου εμπειρία με δεκαοχτουρα δαγκομένη από σκύλο..εκτόσ από την περιποιηση σπασίματος, που θα πρέπει να σου το δείξει κάποιος, εμένα μου έχουν μάθει αλλά συχνά μπορεί μόνο χειόύργος να επέμβει ή ούτε και αυτός.. για όλα τα άλλα.. αρχικά σημαντικό είναι να βρούμε ένα μέρος ζεστό και με ησιχία γιατί είναι εξαιρετικά ευαίσθητο και φοβισμένο σε αυτή τη φάση.. του δίνεις οπωσδήποτε νερό γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πόση ώρα είναι εκεί πριν το βρεις. Θα χρειαστείς στη συνέχεια ένα κουτί που να μην επιτρέπει πολλές κινήσεις στο πουλί και να έχει καπάκι ώστε να είναι σκοτεινά. Βάζεις κομμάτια εφημερίδας ή ροκανίδι για να είναι ακόμη πιο ζεστά. Αγοράζεις τροφές ανάλογες του είδους. Οι δεκαοχτ τρώνε ότι και τα περιστέρια. Δίνεται και τροφή για νεοσσούς( το έκανα γιατί έχει περισσότερο ασβέστιο και σε περίπτωση κατάγματος θα χρειαστεί)  δε θα τρώει μόνη της και ας είναι ενήλικο.. είναι από στρες.. πρέπει να ταΐσετε εσείς.. με το ένα χέρι ανοίγεις το ράμφος και με το άλλο, ακουμπώντας το μέρος τα παλάμης στην αρχή του μικρού δαχτύλου στο κάτω μέρος του ράμφους ρίχνεις λίγη λίγη τροφή βαθιά στο στόμα δίνοντας του χρόνο να καταπιεί. Αρκετό νερό ακόμη και κάθε 2 ώρες γιατί μπορεί να έχει ανεβάσει πυρετό και μπορεί να πάθει αφυδάτωση. Ταΐζεις μέχρι να νιώσεις τη γούσα του σχεδόν γεμάτη, 2-3 φορές τη μέρα φροντίζοντας η τελ να είναι τη νύχτα. Προσοχή με την καθαριότητα.. συχνό καθάρισμα στο κουτί και οπωσδήποτε απεντόμωση του πουλιού.. τα άγρια είναι κάτι παραπάνω από σίγουρο πως έχουν έντομα.. αφού γίνει καλά δεν μπορείτε να το αφήσετε αμέσως γιατί δεν έχει δύναμη.. πρέπει να του δώσετε πολλές φορές για καμία βδομάδα τουλ τη ευκαιρία να πετάξει.. κάποια στιγμή όταν θα είναι έτοιμο θα το καταλάβετε.. θα φύγει μακριά… εγώ το πήγαινα σε ένα παρκάκι για 2-3 ώρες κάθε μέρα και μόνο στο τέλος της εβδομάδας έφυγε και δε γύρισε.. τώρα είναι ελεύθερο.. κάτι αντίστοιχο έχω κάνει και με μια νερόκοτα με σπασμένα πόδια.. μόνο που σε αυτή έδινα ψαράκια που έπιανα με μια απόχη σε ένα ποτάμι κοντά στο σπίτι μου (πριν έρθω Αθήνα ως φοιτητής) και οι φυσικοθεραπείες γίνονταν στη μπανιέρα.. βλέπεται δεν την ανέλαβε κάποιος γείτονας ενεργό μέλος φιλοζωικής οργάνωσης.. μου είχε πει πως δεν έχει

----------


## jk21

κριμα..   :sad:  

...δεν ξερω γιατι αφου παντα βλεπω τις νεες δημοσιευσεις αλλα δεν το ειχα δει.

οπως και να χει μαλλον ηταν αργα..

----------

